# Anyone NOT talking to their roommate?



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

We literally have nothing in common so we never talk. He's a jock type who likes to party, drink and go out with friends a lot. So far he's been nice but I feel like my quietness is gonna start annoying him at some point.
It's only my third day here and I'm already barely speaking to him. It's so awkward that I avoid being in the room whenever possible.

Anyone else out there with an awkward roommate situation?


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a similar roommate, and it was a bit awkward for us at first as well, but I think you'll find that as time goes on you'll find some common ground and get along, at least on some level. Like, with my roommate situation, he was fairly involved in partying and drinking, and so every once in a while he'd invite me along, introduce me to some friends, etc., but we also did some more introverted, low-key stuff, and sometimes we just didn't talk for a few days, but things were always fine. It's just a matter of getting used to each other. Even if it takes some effort on both your parts, it'll be better than 8 months of pointed silence.


----------



## the struggle (Aug 14, 2014)

give it time. me and my roommate didn't talk much the first two months nor hangout and we are best friends now. try to be social when it is just the two of you. and never say no in the beginning when the opportunity to hang out with him or her is available (even if you don;t enjoy yourself it sends a positive vibe to your roomie). don't press anything and avoiding your room is a terrible idea. You live there too and should feel comfortable there and if you guys don't become friends it isn't terrible as long as you can stand each other.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate when there's complete silence in a room, so I talk to my roommate, a lot. We don't have a lot in common, except for our major, but we still do things together. Try to see if there's something that you can both do; something that you both enjoy. You don't have to become best friends with him, but it will make it less awkward.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm going into my junior year and I've never really talked to my roommates. I just say "hi" sometimes.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I've only had housemates. I would spend just about all my time in my room or on campus. My behavior did annoy some of them: I would sometimes overhear them talking negatively about me. They would call me weird, wimpy (more explicit version though), gay (because I wouldn't reciprocate clear female interest in me), and they'd generally laugh at some of my strange behaviors when I managed to attend some social event with them.

People are so careless when they talk about others behind their backs. I often overhear them. I would sometimes challenge them, but people love to put others down behind their backs. It's an uphill battle. It's often best just to put my headphones on and forget that I have house mates.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You will get used to the person you're around. I'm dead serious. You won't be shy around them like you are right now. This person is still new to you. You haven't really gotten the time to see who he really is. Stay for a while and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Farideh said:


> You will get used to the person you're around. I'm dead serious. You won't be shy around them like you are right now. This person is still new to you. You haven't really gotten the time to see who he really is. Stay for a while and see where it goes from there.


You could try that, but I didn't really talk to my roommate last year at all, all year.

Put in earphones and pretend you're alone, it's not so bad.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I was in the same situation last year. We were just two strangers sharing one flat. I tried to talk to her more and be her friend, but she barely made any effort to do the same things... even though she was a very outgoing person and had a lot of friends. SHe would also go out a lot, sometimes even every day. 
At least both of us had her own room.. I'll have a new roommate this year and we'll be sharing one room, I'm pretty scared of that..


----------



## averagegirl941 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, same here! My roommate is nice and everything, but we don't have much in common either. She's very loud and has a lot of friends she's always talking to and parties and drinks and I'm really quiet and reserved and don't really have a lot of people that I talk to here. It sucks but I've been spending a lot of time at my school's library so that I can avoid any kind of social interaction. And when I get back, I just go in my room and don't come out until the morning. Who knows, maybe you guys will get along soon! And maybe you'll find some people you'll be able to hang out with so you have a reason to stay out of the room!


----------

